# Algarve tolls vote possibly as early as next week



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The 8th of December is the 4th anniversary of the tolling of the Algarve’s arterial route across the region.

Http://www.algarvedailynews.com/news/7401-algarve-motorway-tolls-vote-as-early-as-next-week


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Did the vote happen & what was the outcome?

As you see still in The TRNC but anticipate we will be back in The Algarve before too long.

See Canoeman has not posted since 16 Mar. Pity, he was a very good source of accurate information.

I hope he is OK


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Waterdog said:


> See Canoeman has not posted since 16 Mar. Pity, he was a very good source of accurate information.
> 
> I hope he is OK


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ugal/706610-sad-news-about-canoeman-chas.html

He is indeed missed.


----------

